# لمهندسى السيارات : فيديو عن نظام esp



## العقاب الهرم (12 مارس 2009)

Electronic Stability Program

اضغط هنا لمشاهدة او تحميل الفيديو












:56:


----------



## عمر محمد3 (13 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aelshemy (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mtzkhirt (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الخير وهذا موضوع ممتاز به روابط لملفات وفيديوهات عن هذا البرنامج

الرابط
Electronic Stability Control
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/electronic-stability-control.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 مارس 2009)

الــعـفــو اخوانى :34:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 مارس 2009)

mtzkhirt قال:


> جزاك الله الخير وهذا موضوع ممتاز به روابط لملفات وفيديوهات عن هذا البرنامج
> 
> الرابط
> electronic stability control
> http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/electronic-stability-control.html


 
الف شـكـــر ع الموقع
:56:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تم اعادة رفع الفيديو


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب العقاب الهرم على هذا الفيديو الرائع لنظام esp 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العقاب وبارك الله بك على كل ماتقدمه من نفع 
لأخوانك المهندسين


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كتير .


----------



## ابوطوني (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------

